# Northern Ireland MINI2 Photo Meet



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Met up with a few people on Sunday for some photies 

Meeting Point:































































First Stop Holywood Exhange-kinda direction After meeting at Crawfordsburn Country Park





















































































































IKEA next








































































Then myself dean and colin went down to the folk and transport museum carpark


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice shots indeed.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice, some good photos, mini's looking well.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

cool pictures, must have been good craic setting up some of them pics!
The grey Cooper S is very nice!


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Good looking photos of some nicely setup cars. 

Though as I always think on my monthly trips to Belfast, what's with all the illegal number plates?????? Never ever seen so many like that in England


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great selection of pictures, all the cars look good.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Richard said:


> Good looking photos of some nicely setup cars.
> 
> Though as I always think on my monthly trips to Belfast, what's with all the illegal number plates?????? Never ever seen so many like that in England


Illegal? what you mean? the fonts?


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Illegal? what you mean? the fonts?


Yeah, it seems to be a big thing in Northern Ireland with lots of different fonts and size differences etc. Much more so than you ever see on the mainland, and I know that NI reg cars have the same rules to abide with as the rest of us, just I know of people that get pulled for the least bit thing never mind those plates.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Richard said:


> Yeah, it seems to be a big thing in Northern Ireland with lots of different fonts and size differences etc. Much more so than you ever see on the mainland, and I know that NI reg cars have the same rules to abide with as the rest of us, just I know of people that get pulled for the least bit thing never mind those plates.


Well i know that mine came from the dealers with that font on the numberplate (the red ONE)

It seems to be on most cars from the Isaac Agnew group of dealers

And it passed its first MOT with them :thumb:


----------

